#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Τι είναι η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, γιατί βρίσκεται σε κρίση και τι τελικά μπορούμε να κάνουμε γιΆ αυτό;

## Xάρης

Με αφορμή αφενός συζήτηση που έγινε σ' άλλον ιστοχώρο σχετικά με το τι είναι πραγματικά η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση (ΕΕ), όπου διατύπωσα τη θέση ότι η ΕΕ είναι –δυστυχώς– αποκλειστικά μια οικονομική ζώνη, παρά τις διακηρύξεις, συμφωνίες και ωραία λόγια περί του αντιθέτου και αφετέρου τον προβληματισμό όλων σχετικά με τα αίτια της κρίσης που δεν είναι μόνο Ελληνική αλλά Ευρωπαϊκή, δεν είναι μόνο οικονομική αλλά κοινωνικό-πολιτική, αναδημοσιεύω ένα άρθρο του συναδέλφου Αρχιτέκτονα Θανάση Γρηγορόπουλου που βρήκα ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον:

*Ένα σύντομο ιστορικό:*Αυτό που έχουμε παρακολουθήσει τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια στην Ευρώπη είναι την απουσία θεσμών που θα μπορούσαν να κατευθύνουν την Ένωση σε απάνεμο λιμάνι. Και αυτό δεν είναι κάτι νέο. Όλοι γνωρίζαμε, από την εποχή ακόμα που απορρίπτονταν το «Ευρωσύνταγμα», ότι η Ευρώπη δεν έχει ένα αποτελεσματικό σύστημα διοίκησης. Οι λόγοι είναι πολλοί και χωρίζονται κυρίως σε τρεις κατηγορίες:


Τα εθνικά συμφέροντα (κυρίως των μεγάλων χωρών)Τα προσωπικά συμφέροντα των ηγετών τουςΤις πολιτικές συγκυρίες
Σήμερα, οι αποφάσεις στην Ευρωζώνη λαμβάνονται από το Eurogroup, ένα όργανο στο οποίο συνεδριάζουν οι υπουργοί οικονομικών των χωρών της Ευρωζώνης. Θα ήθελα να επιστήσω την προσοχή σε αυτό το σημείο:

Η (πολιτική) απόφαση για το τι θα γίνει στην Κύπρο συζητήθηκε και αποφασίστηκε σε επίπεδο υπουργών οικονομικών. Λες και το θέμα ήταν μόνο οικονομικό.
...τη συνέχεια του άρθρου θα τη διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

Anna_R

----------


## Ubiquites

Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να πω το εξής. Δεν πιστεύω στην ιδέα των εθνών, είναι μια κοινωνική κατασκευή όπως τόσα άλλα γύρω μας που τα παίρνουμε ως δεδομένα. Η ιδέα του έθνους δεν υπήρχε πριν τη Γαλλική επανάσταση. Πριν της Γαλλικής επανάστασης πίστευαν στο γένος. Γι' αυτό και η κεφαλή ενός γένους συνήθως ήταν ο βασιλιάς όπως θεωρήτο κεφαλή μιας οικογένειας ο πατέρας. Αλλά εκτός αυτού το βλέπουμε και στις θρησκείες ότι επικύρωναν αυτή τη λογική με την αναγνώριση του βασιλιά ως δίκαιου αντιπροσώπου του θεού στη Γη.

Έχοντας αυτά κατά νου για μένα η ιδέα των εθνών με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται ιστορικά πολιτικά κλπ προσωπικά δεν με καλύπτει. 

Πιστεύω στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση και με γοητεύει σαν κατεύθυνση προς μια ενοποιημένη παγκόσμια κοινωνία χωρίς τοπικιστικούς πατριωτισμούς που τόσο αιματοκύλισμα έχουν προκαλέσει στο παρελθόν. Όλοι άνθρωποι είμαστε εν τέλη και κανείς δεν είναι καλύτερος από τον άλλον λόγω γεωγραφικών ή ιστορικών παραγόντων που κάθε έθνος επικαλείται για να πουλάει μούρη στους υπολοίπους.

Προσωπικά δεν νιώθω Έλληνας, αλλά άνθρωπος (ή εναλλακτικά πολίτης του κόσμου)!

----------

